# First post - thyroid levels too high & progesterone levels too low - what now?



## Jobeth (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone, this is my first post & I'm just wondering if anyone has any advice...

We've been trying to conceive for nearly a year without success. I've recently had blood tests which show my thyroid levels are too high & my progesterone levels are too low (10 last month, 27.7 this month). I have an under-active thyroid for which I take thyroxine so I've reduced the dose by 25mcg/day but I'm not sure what to do about the progesterone - any ideas?

My doctor is helpful and has booked me in for another 21 day test next month but I wonder if there is anything else I should be doing in the meantime?

We did fall pregnant in Sept/Oct last year but m/c at 6 weeks, I have felt pregnant a few times since then so I wonder if it is an implantation problem, but don't really know much about this!

Any help or advice would be very gratefully received - I feel like I'm searching for answers when I'm not sure of the questions  

Thanks in advance x


----------



## whitvi (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Jobeth,

What was your TSH level?  If it's too high then you should be increasing your thyroxine to bring it down.  TTC it should be below 2.

For progesterone issues (ie not sure if you're ovulating) they could prescribe clomid or give you an artifical ovulation trigger (ovitrelle) or for luteal phase support you could take progesterone support in the form of pessaries after you have ovulated.

Are you with a fertility clinic at the mo, or just going through your GP?

Sounds like you don't have a problem with falling pregnant, so def sounds like there could be an issue with implantation and luteal support which both high TSH and low progesterone are likely to be the culprit.

Good Luck x


----------



## Jobeth (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Whitvi, I'm not sure what my TSH was but the doc said it was over 2 and that's why I was to reduce the thyoxine? I'm going again in a couple of weeks so I'll make sure I ask for the specifics then!

I'm just going through the GP at the moment, although he's been in contact with the fertility clinic who have advised him.

I think I'm going to get some progesterone cream to try this month, I figure it can't hurt (I don't think)...

Thanks again x


----------

